# Quamar M80 & Quamar M80E Grinders



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

good grinders... are you guys doing it with the small 250gr hopper? My information suggested that in the UK the smaller hoppers were somewhat harder to come by.,


----------



## nickso (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello. I just got my hands on a second hand quamar m80 electronic old version...with only four buttons. I didn't get to test it because i have to clean it before i'll put it to use and compare it with my la spaziale mini istantaneo (also known as macap m2d).

What i'd really like someone to tell me is...how do you adjust the grind time setting? I mean...the grinder only shows the number of coffees made and never the time setting for a dose. Is it enough to press the + and - signs and then check how much coffee comes out of the chute? I was expecting the display to...display the time, al least when you adjust it...

Any other words on this grinder? Very little info is available on the net, at least compared to mazzers...


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

From memory I think you hold down the far right button for a few seconds to go into program mode. Then its quite intuitive - cant remember the specifics but the two right hand buttons navigate the menus initially and then the display shows you + and - to adjust (I think)


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I think there is another way to get into it by holding down a button when switching on as I always found the menu button very unresponsive - especially compared to the 1, 2 and 3 cup buttons hence a lot of wasted coffee beans and a messy worktop! Not sure where I found that tip though - on Google no doubt!


----------



## nickso (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for your reply...but i have the old version and there are two far right buttons...







i have tried pressing each and every button and keep it pressed...

Here is a picture of my controls...


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It'll be holding two buttons down while powering up or something similar I would imagine


----------



## nickso (Feb 21, 2014)

While powering up if you press the + and - buttons the counter resets. Two minutes ago i tried pressing the two grinding buttons while powering up and...it reveald a menu like this: "1 on" with an option for "off". I chose "off" and now it allows me to press the + and - buttons and it shows some figures...it was like 140 for a single shot and 270 for a double. If you press the + button it shows 140 and then you adjust it. If you press the - button it shows 270....

I modified the 140 value, which i think stands for a single shot, to 199 and then to 100. The time on the stopwatch reveald a second between those values...but what do those values mean? They cannot be seconds or any variaton of it....any ideas?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine was a lot more user friendly. I can only suggest that you alter the values to a level that gives you the time that youre after. Maybe it is splitting a second up- into 100 - I'm now clutching at straws


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup I don't have that one so I have no clue either - sorry!


----------



## nickso (Feb 21, 2014)

I understand that in the new version you have the time in actual seconds?









I also belive that it might be seconds/100 that add to a lower predetermined time limit...i couldn't find a user manual anywhere. That would be very helpful...


----------



## nickso (Feb 21, 2014)

I adjusted the time needed for a double...but it only lets me go until the value 299, whatever this means. 199 is the max value for a single. The problem is that this value, 299, it gives me only 11,7g of coffee, give or take 0,2g. I think it's impossible to be the end of it...

Anyway, nice flow...compared to the la spaziale....


----------



## nickso (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey guys. For all those who are interested in how to program a quamar m80e grinder, old version, just visit 1st-line.com and try the tech support button in the quamar m80e page. There, under the Manuals menu, they tell you how to programm it.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just read the programming guide - not the most user friendly out there


----------



## nickso (Feb 21, 2014)

No it is not...but once figured out it has few adjustments needed...


----------

